# skills maintain but its the mind that moves the body



## vince410 (Feb 10, 2011)

I ran into this site that got me intrigue about the 
reason why tiger woods isn't number 1 anymore on 
bettergolftraining.com. It mentioned that his skill
level hasn't changed but current personal issues 
might have caused tiger to loose the number 1 spot 
due to his mind and feelings.

Example when your in a good mood, you get birdies
from left to right. When your in a bad mood your 
swing is normally a few degrees off.. Your mind and 
feeling play a big part in golf. Even the best of 
the best cant just use raw talent but also being 
mentally fit can make some changes in your handicap.
Check out bettergolftraining.com to view the videos 
to help you improve the mental game in golf.


----------

